# طائرة هليكوبتر بريموت



## متجرَ جلنارَ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


طائرة هليكوبتر بريموت
المتوفر فقط 5 حبات
يسعر 275 ريال

للتواصل على الواتس فقط
او بالرسايل
0553952360


----------

